# RCI Weeks Enhancement and Wyndham Generic Deposits ??



## massvacationer (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi All

Does anyone have any insights regarding the RCI weeks enhancement that started this AM - and Club Wyndham Generic Points Deposits?

Like how much trading power does a 28k, 70k, etc, points deposit have?

I don't have any deposits in my account, so I don't know if the are now visible; and I'm curious about the trading power numbers

Dave


----------



## lizc7gb (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know about the trading power but I just checked and can tell you that the generic deposits are still generic.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 15, 2010)

ha, ha, ha, ha.
They show up under deposits. They are not combine-able. They have not trading power. You can not search with them.

They are now VISIABLE, just unsearchable online.   

And I have 3 of them - can see the expiration dates, too.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Dave,
My visible is only a 28k. It was assigned a value of 15. I don't know if that's good or bad. It seems that I see about the same amount of exchanges as before.  I would like to hear how the change effected everyone else too. I have some left over points that I have to deposit before the end of the year and am trying to decide how to do it.
-Deb


----------



## JudyS (Nov 15, 2010)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> Hi Dave,
> My visible is only a 28k. It was assigned a value of 15. I don't know if that's good or bad...


I think 15 Exchange Points for 28k Wyndham Points is a great deal! I'll bet the average (non-Wyndham) timeshare owner who receives 15 Exchange Points is spending over $500 in annual fees, and a 28k week is what, like $100 - $150 in fees? (I'm not a Wyndham owner, so I'm not sure.)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 15, 2010)

Your only getting 15 points as you have a visible deposit and that is what that deposit is worth.  I am not sure that your will continue to get 15 for a 28K deposit.

That does not tell us what generics are going to be worth.  However is generics are going to continue to be off line traders they have just increased the demand for visible deposits even more so than before.

I sure hope they get it worked out.


----------



## siesta (Nov 15, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> ha, ha, ha, ha.
> They show up under deposits. They are not combine-able. They have not trading power. You can not search with them.
> 
> They are now VISIABLE, just unsearchable online.
> ...



I have a feeling this is just temporary. At least, I hope so.


----------



## Steve0711 (Nov 15, 2010)

I also have points (154k) to deposit by the end of the year and nothing on deposit.  I was looking at the deposit calculator on RCI, but it is geared towards a fixed week deposit and does not have an option for a points deposit (Wyndham or otherwise).  I am curious to know the values assigned to new and existing points amounts (especially in higher increments).  Specifically, I wonder if there is a given amount of points in a new deposit that will equate to RCI's max "60".


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 15, 2010)

siesta said:


> I have a feeling this is just temporary. At least, I hope so.



I hope you're right. I really dislike calling in, (need a smiley smashing a phone).


----------



## DaveHenry (Nov 15, 2010)

*No change, according to an RCI Wyndham Guide*

I talked to a RCI Guide (from the Wyndham desk at RCI) a couple minutes ago.  He told me that there is no change at this time for Wyndham Points.  There is no translation between Wyndham Points and RCI Weeks Points.  We will not be told how much trading power we have.  He did say that there would be changes coming later, but that we still wouldn't get the full correspondance.

Has anyone else heard anything different from an RCI Guide?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 15, 2010)

I also just called per the VC - I go the same info

NO CHANGE to wyn  GENERIC deposits, will trade using the "old system"
still NOT VISIBLE,  hoping for 12/31
NOT COMBINABLE

Previous visibles are treated as "weeks" -  the 15 value noted above was for a visible deposit - a good value for a 28k - I assume that you are a VIP and you got the upgrade so its really a a 66-70k week.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 15, 2010)

sandkastle4966 said:


> (i would like to see the verification for a 28k geeneric getting a trade power of 15 - I have a visible 70k, and it is 13......)


I don't think anyone reported a 28k generic getting 15 points, and I certainly didn't mean to imply that they did! Tugger WeLovetoTravel reported that he/she had a *visible *28k that got 15 exchange points.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome. So now it will be even harder to find out what is actually available in RCI with the sightings board will be mostly a thing of the past since everyone else can see everything. Way to go Wyndham, way to completely screw over your own owners. Nice Job!  

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just called an RCI VC. He stated Wyndham points will be updated in "a few weeks"\"Before the end of the year". He stated that any current weeks in the system or deposited into the system before "the Wyndham change" will work the way they always have. Once "the Wyndham change" happens Wyndham will go to a points based system. 

I find it interesting from everyone on here who talked to RCI about Wyndham deposits, none of this was ever mentioned. I guess this now falls under the "Believe it when I see it" category. 

Jason


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, that's certainly disappointing.  Though, it is not entirely surprising.  How long have we been told "very soon, it will be fixed", only to have it never be fixed?

My advice: don't hold your breath on that end-of-the-year thing.


----------



## siesta (Nov 15, 2010)

Had a problem with RCI, online only showed 1 deposit, which meant 1 had gone "missing".  Spoke with a nice wyndham supervisor, who gladly put my deposit back into RCI.  When I inquired about when we would be able to search online, he said they were being told before the end of the year, but that he was under the impression it would be around the first week in December, if not sooner.  He said that wyndham really wants this to happen as soon as possible, as it would free up many resources for them and would make things a lot easier.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2010)

Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame on me.

I will believe it when I see it actually implemented.  Until then, I'm going to assume that it will never happen.


----------



## karentrimmer (Nov 15, 2010)

*changes to RCI*

I had higher (red week) visible deposits with RCI that did not get 15 points - one got 8 and the other got 16.  This is going to be hard to figure out now!!


----------



## JudyS (Nov 15, 2010)

jjmanthei05 said:


> ... So now it will be even harder to find out what is actually available in RCI with the sightings board will be mostly a thing of the past since everyone else can see everything...


It looks like many Tuggers already were seeing just about everything -- the truly good stuff never makes it online. So, I don't think things will change on the sightings board.


----------



## onthego (Nov 15, 2010)

I just booked a unit with trading power of 11 with a generic blue 1br(28k upgraded)  So my guess is that a 28K generic is worth a 10 or 11.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2010)

karentrimmer said:


> I had higher (red week) visible deposits with RCI that did not get 15 points - one got 8 and the other got 16.  This is going to be hard to figure out now!!



Remember that Visibles are assigned to some particular week.  The only requirement is that the specific week you get is at least as good as the deposit: color-for-color, size-for-size.  But, there are *wide* variations in what a "red 1BR" is worth, depending on where it is from.  So, *if* there are visibles going forward (which there might not be) there is no way to tell what they may be worth until you actually get one.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 15, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Well, that's certainly disappointing.  Though, it is not entirely surprising.  How long have we been told "very soon, it will be fixed", only to have it never be fixed?
> 
> My advice: don't hold your breath on that end-of-the-year thing.



Don't worry I don't plan on holding my breath. Luckily my head didn't explode this am either. :hysterical:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2010)

A red studio visible deposit at Patriot's Place is worth 16.  Not terrible, but not great.  I can combine two and get something pretty grand.  The cost per RCI credit/ point would be $20.  I am okay with it.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Nov 15, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> A red studio visible deposit at Patriot's Place is worth 16.  Not terrible, but not great.  I can combine two and get something pretty grand.  The cost per RCI credit/ point would be $20.  I am okay with it.



Did they give you the week\unit number? It would be interesting to see what the deposit calculator shows vs what RCI is actually giving you. Also to see how far out Wyndham is putting them in if they are giving you full value or only 80% or whatever.

Jason


----------



## urple2 (Nov 15, 2010)

My red 70k patrots place visible has a value of 10


----------



## Culli (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a 2 br red Wyn and got 19pts.  Not very good in my mind from what other have said.  It also states it is not eligible to combine.

Wyndham Smoky Mountains 
Resort ID: 5993    Rel #: 00012    Unit: 1930    BR(s): 2    Max Occ / Priv: 8 / 6    Status: Available - Tied to Ongoing Search  Apr-2009  -  Apr-2012  19


----------



## markel (Nov 15, 2010)

This sucks. I have a 154K generic with an ongoing search and was hoping to see some kinda of points value given. I also have 154K to do something with by the end of the year. Was waiting to see what happened with this change and from what I've read, I may as well go ahead and deposit on Dec. 1st. More generics, but I believe it will take RCI quite awhile to fix this mess and work out the bugs.

Mark


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2010)

urple2 said:


> My red 70k patrots place visible has a value of 10


How is that possible?  Huge difference.


----------



## urple2 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dunno... Also, I thought we were to see everything... I see nothing searching over a 10.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2010)

> It also states it is not eligible to combine.


That's because it is tied to an ongoing search.  If you cancel that search, it can be combined.



> How is that possible? Huge difference.


Remember, there are lots of shades of "red".  Not surprising at all.



> I thought we were to see everything... I see nothing searching over a 10.


You have to change a search option to see everything.  Click on "Search for a Vacation", then in the dark blue bar, click on the "click to change" box.  The pop up that comes up has a radio button labeled "Show all available RCI vacations".  If you click on that, and then click "Update Search", you will see everything*.

(*: it appears VEP is still in play, though.  This is a downward quality filter, preventing people who own "nice" timeshares from exchanging into motel conversions---even highly-demanded oceanfront motel conversions---and being unhappy.)


----------



## urple2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Aaah...ok,thanks Brian!


----------



## siesta (Nov 15, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> I will believe it when I see it actually implemented.  Until then, I'm going to assume that it will never happen.


I think this was best said by Former President Bush, fool me once


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 15, 2010)

bnoble said:


> You have to change a search option to see everything.  Click on "Search for a Vacation", then in the dark blue bar, click on the "click to change" box.  The pop up that comes up has a radio button labeled "Show all available RCI vacations".  If you click on that, and then click "Update Search", you will see everything*.



Brian:

I don't have any deposits (of any kind - visible or generic) in my RCI account.  And, when I click on the "click to change"  box, I am unable to see a radio button that says "Show all available RCI vacations".    I can just click on Extra Vacations and Last Call Buttons. 

 I guess you need to have some sort of deposit to take  alook around the big candy store.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2010)

Gotcha.  I thought you had at least one visible week on deposit.  My mistake.


----------



## Culli (Nov 17, 2010)

bnoble said:


> That's because it is tied to an ongoing search.  If you cancel that search, it can be combined.



Thanks Brian - Done and it works.  For some reason it wouldn't let me do it online so I had to call in.  I do like the new system but for exchanges I'm still glad I have PP as it gives me more bang for buck and access into another inventory on the points side.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see what shakes out with the Wyndham Weeks interface before I take the plunge, but I'm starting to reconsider a PP enrollment as well.  In the interim, I'm treating Wyndham as if it were only good for internal bookings, and will use my fixed weeks for things I want through RCI.  I have a bit of reallocation to do for things currently booked (moving my Summer 2012 vacation onto a Wyndham internal resort to free up a high-value RCI Week), but will wait until I run into my pooling deadline for 2011 points before I make any hard decisions.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh this is getting so complicated.  

I can't see anything either other than the resort certificate stuff and it's only good for 45 days out and I have two invisible Wyns.  

So is this a good thing or a bad thing?  Don't know if I should secure something before everything goes Points Lite and the cupboard is bare.  

Are they gonna stock the cupboard for us leftover weeks people or are we going to be stuck like Chuck?   :annoyed:


----------



## bnoble (Nov 17, 2010)

Christine, the answer to your question can be found here.

D)


----------



## karentrimmer (Nov 19, 2010)

When I talked to a manager at RCI yesterday about this new system she told me that if your visible deposit was actually used - meaning someone else in the system booked that unit - then your point value went up.  Because I had 2 visable units that did not get used the trading power was lower.  So what are we supposed to do - sit around and hope that our weeks get used so that we can trade into something worthwhile because the points they are giving us for Wyndham properties sucks.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 19, 2010)

> When I talked to a manager at RCI yesterday about this new system she told me that if your visible deposit was actually used - meaning someone else in the system booked that unit - then your point value went up.


I don't believe this is correct.  That manager might believe it, but it runs counter to everything else we've heard.  Honestly?  It sounds like something someone made up to get you off the phone.


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> Hi Dave,
> My visible is only a 28k. It was assigned a value of 15. I don't know if that's good or bad. It seems that I see about the same amount of exchanges as before.  I would like to hear how the change effected everyone else too. I have some left over points that I have to deposit before the end of the year and am trying to decide how to do it.
> -Deb



Thats amazing for a 28,000 pt week


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

DaveHenry said:


> I talked to a RCI Guide (from the Wyndham desk at RCI) a couple minutes ago.  He told me that there is no change at this time for Wyndham Points.  There is no translation between Wyndham Points and RCI Weeks Points.  We will not be told how much trading power we have.  He did say that *'there would be changes coming later'*, but that we still wouldn't get the full correspondance.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything different from an RCI Guide?



This is true, as I do work for Club Wyndham.


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I just called an RCI VC. He stated Wyndham points will be updated in "a few weeks"\"Before the end of the year". He stated that any current weeks in the system or deposited into the system before "the Wyndham change" will work the way they always have. Once "the Wyndham change" happens Wyndham will go to a points based system.
> 
> I find it interesting from everyone on here who talked to RCI about Wyndham deposits, none of this was ever mentioned. I guess this now falls under the "Believe it when I see it" category.
> 
> Jason



This is exactly what is going to happen!!!!, But this is not to be revealed until the change. I am surprised someone did tell you this. Give it a few more weeks, and you will see the changes.....


----------



## chriskre (Nov 21, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Christine, the answer to your question can be found here.
> 
> D)



Thanks Brian, that helps.


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi ClubWyndham00:

Thanks for stopping by this forum.....

Is there going to be some sort of fixed grid?

....like a 28K Points deposit equals 7 TP...and a 70K deposit equals 16 TP.....I'm just guessing at numbers here

And, will there be a preference for trades back into Wyndham?

Thanks


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

massvacationer said:


> Hi ClubWyndham00:
> 
> Thanks for stopping by this forum.....
> 
> ...



I cant release too much information, but yes there would be a grid (Which I have seen). There would not be weeks (no blue st, etc). It would be like doing a nightly stay (this is cheaper with exchange fee also). and no there would not be any such thing as a internal exchange as you would be using your points in RCI (no home resort reservations, if anyone has rci points they would know what I mean). All old weeks would stay and be used the way they are at this time, but no new week deposits,


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2010)

According to the VC I spoke to today, the Wyndham RCI roll out is delayed indefinitely.  No new rollout date.  NO planned date is announced.


This is annoying, a new system and no idea how it is suppose to work and they expect us to decide on how to deposit without any inkling how the deposits will work in RCI.

So do I do my old plan of 1 higher trader and the rest 28K weeks or do I take a different approach.

Sandy


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 21, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> According to the VC I spoke to today, the Wyndham RCI roll out is delayed indefinitely.  No new rollout date.  NO planned date is announced.
> 
> Sandy



Sounds like RCI is having technical issues with the implementation of this for Wyndham Points.


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> According to the VC I spoke to today, the Wyndham RCI roll out is delayed indefinitely.  No new rollout date.  NO planned date is announced.
> 
> 
> This is annoying, a new system and no idea how it is suppose to work and they expect us to decide on how to deposit without any inkling how the deposits will work in RCI.
> ...



I actually heard the same thing today, but I heard it was going to still be by the end of the year..... But Wyndham would probably know before RCI, we normally only find things out a few weeks before lol. Depending on how often you travel. And how flexible are you. If your only interested in what you want then deposit red 1 bdrms or larger. 3 bdrms are great for disney props, and more prime time places....


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

massvacationer said:


> Sounds like RCI is having technical issues with the implementation of this for Wyndham Points.



its all updated on our end, its up and running if anything they just dont know how to switch the points over in realtime. Just like how now if you switch them over it takes  a few  days.


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 21, 2010)

clubwyndham00 said:


> I cant release too much information, but yes there would be a grid (Which I have seen). There would not be weeks (no blue st, etc). It would be like doing a nightly stay (this is cheaper with exchange fee also). and no there would not be any such thing as a internal exchange as you would be using your points in RCI (no home resort reservations, if anyone has rci points they would know what I mean). All old weeks would stay and be used the way they are at this time, but no new week deposits,



So, will it work sort of like Plus Partners does for Wyndham points currently ?  And, will we be able to book less than a week (i.e. just a few days) using our RCI weeks accounts?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2010)

I want to optimize the Points I will get in RCI.  I am not interested in a particularly hard trade, I want the most flexibility possible. 

So am I going to get more power from 4 small deposits which are combinable and yield a bigger points value, or am I going to be wasting my time doing that?

From what I have seen and heard ,multiple small deposits would be better, provided they are combinable.  It seems that RCI is not offering many more points for a 1 BR or 2 BR over a studio.  In some situation the point value is nearly identical.  

If that is the case then 4 studio blues deposits at 28K at 7 RCI points per will yield 28 RCI points.  However is a single 1 BR 105K deposit yeild only 10 points than I want the 4 studio deposits instead. 

Problem is right now it is all speculation and not anything I can understand and plan for, expecially with the end of year rapidly approaching.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2010)

massvacationer said:


> So, will it work sort of like Plus Partners does for Wyndham points currently ?  And, will we be able to book less than a week (i.e. just a few days) using our RCI weeks accounts?



I sure hope it does not work like Plus Partners, in that the fee to obtain the exchange is fixed.  In RCI however, the closer you get to the usuage the cheaper the week becomes.  You get no discount in Plus Partners. 

So Plus Partners is good for far away vacation but not good for last minute inventory.  Also at last minute exchanges you get an upgrade easily, deposit a studio exchange to a 2 BR were very easy to obtain.  In Partner Plus the exchange is fixed NO last minute drop in points, NO free upgrades.


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

massvacationer said:


> So, will it work sort of like Plus Partners does for Wyndham points currently ?  And, will we be able to book less than a week (i.e. just a few days) using our RCI weeks accounts?



Thats Exactly it, But you can still get inventory from the weeks end of it where you can still get last minute properties. But it would still work for point wise as that.....


----------



## bnoble (Nov 21, 2010)

> 3 bdrms are great for disney props, and more prime time places....


Interesting.  I've also been told (by more than one RCI Guide) that no generic deposit of any size would be sufficient to obtain DVC weeks I know to be there. Granted, that was before the downward adjustment that DVC seemed to suffer in late May/early June of 2010, but still...


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I want to optimize the Points I will get in RCI.  I am not interested in a particularly hard trade, I want the most flexibility possible.
> 
> So am I going to get more power from 4 small deposits which are combinable and yield a bigger points value, or am I going to be wasting my time doing that.
> 
> ...


I am at work right now, but I will have read this again. I will answer this when I off. Because reading it quickly I am not completely understanding it.


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Interesting.  I've also been told (by more than one RCI Guide) that no generic deposit of any size would be sufficient to obtain DVC weeks I know to be there. Granted, that was before the downward adjustment that DVC seemed to suffer in late May/early June of 2010, but still...


There is availability in disney with a three bedroom in may right now, call and do a search first, we have saratoga and wildner available in the middle of may.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 21, 2010)

I would think that if I could see those May weeks, I could see any of the WDW DVCs except possibly the early august 2BR at DV06.  Everything in the spacebank is currently listed with a credit value of 25, excepting that single 2BR 8/05 check in, which is listed at 28.

If that's not the case, then the values that are being displayed on rci.com to those with visible (or non-Wyndham) weeks are not truly reflective of what you are seeing.

But, it is good to know that when DVC got knocked down a few pegs early this past summer, it came into reach of a generic deposit.  A 3BR red is no value for a DVC studio (you could rent from an owner for less), but for some of the larger units, it's not a horrible deal.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 22, 2010)

clubwyndham00 said:


> This is exactly what is going to happen!!!!, But this is not to be revealed until the change. I am surprised someone did tell you this. Give it a few more weeks, and you will see the changes.....



If you were a lowly consumer, a Wyndham member, and you have pts due to expire on Dec 31...would you deposit now or would you hold off until the "change"? Is the big Wyndham change going to help us or hurt us? I'm thinking the latter, because I can't recall any Wyndham changes that have improved the value of our investments. 

In summary, what would you do if you were me and wanted best possible trade power (which basically stinks as it is)? Should I deposit Wyn generics this week or wait til last week of December? If you want to PM me to protect your job, that's ok...but I think all TUGgers who are into Wyn pts would benefit from you being 100% candid with us. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 22, 2010)

Carol C said:


> In summary, what would you do if you were me and wanted best possible trade power (which basically stinks as it is)? Should I deposit Wyn generics this week or wait til last week of December? If you want to PM me to protect your job, that's ok...but I think all TUGgers who are into Wyn pts would benefit from you being 100% candid with us.



This is exactly what I want to know.  Is it better to deposit now or better to wait.

I might consider a visible now, but those vary so much it could suck even more.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 22, 2010)

The easy way is to wait till the change or before the end of use year whichever comes first.

Because if you deposit at Dec 31, at this moment, it will be the same as you deposit at Dec 1.  And the trading power should not changed no matter if you deposit at Nov or Dec.

No idea what will happen when Wyndham change its generic deposit.  but if it is at the end of use year, and still no sight of change, than you need to do some guess work.

For now, Wyndham generic may still work as old RCI week deposit expect you can not combine it.  So you will have to assume you can not combine it even after new roll out.

Do call Wyndham RCI VG, and test with search first on some of the sighting that has the trading power value, it will give you some idea what kind of trading power range the generic will be.

I will assume blue stdio is about 10 to 12.  Red stdio is about 14 to 16.  If no new information comes out, I will still try to split it as Blue and red stdio.

If it comes out, and do allow you to combine the existing deposit (which is very doubtful will happen), than all blue stdio will be better, but most likely, you can not combine than.

The good thing is you now can find out what is the potential trading power range to expect an area you want to exchange to may need.  By doing a search first if you can not find any deposit in that area, ask VC to help to search on similar trading power area, to see what kind of deposit you need, than deposit that.

Good luck on it.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Nov 22, 2010)

The Final Jeopardy category is..."RCI Enhancements"

I can almost hear the theme being whistled as we wait. :rofl:

The only question is do I bet all my points or do I hold a few back and hope everyone else messes up?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Nov 22, 2010)

Carol C said:


> If you were a lowly consumer, a Wyndham member, and you have pts due to expire on Dec 31...would you deposit now or would you hold off until the "change"? Is the big Wyndham change going to help us or hurt us? I'm thinking the latter, because I can't recall any Wyndham changes that have improved the value of our investments.
> 
> In summary, what would you do if you were me and wanted best possible trade power (which basically stinks as it is)? Should I deposit Wyn generics this week or wait til last week of December? If you want to PM me to protect your job, that's ok...but I think all TUGgers who are into Wyn pts would benefit from you being 100% candid with us. Thank you in advance!



I would almost tend to think it would be better depositing before the change. If Wyndham goes to a "points" grid for exchanges can we still extend the points 2 years or do you have to use current year points when you find an exchange you want? Unless they create some "WYN\RCI Point Pool" kind of like the credit pool will we lose the option to extend points by 2 years? For example there is no way to "extend" points with RCI Nightly stays in PP. You can get the fixed grid with current use year points. Does anyone know if Worldmark has the deposit option now that they have gone to points or is it just current use year only? 

Jason


----------

